# CA earthquake



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

See a 6.4 earthquake just hit CA. Sounds like they think maybe the first of many. Al least that what Fox news is reporting a warning for another hitting shortly.

https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-earthquake-california-shake-quake-20190704-story.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Run for your lives! Ahhhhhhhh!

We have earthquakes almost everyday. 6.5 is nothing. I was standing in the room next to my parents. They felt it and I didnt. Pool water was sloshing around though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> ....... Pool water was sloshing around though.......


That wasn't the earthquake causing that. It was because Nessie had just gotten out after a dip.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Run for your lives! Ahhhhhhhh!
> 
> We have earthquakes almost everyday. 6.5 is nothing. I was standing in the room next to my parents. They felt it and I didnt. Pool water was sloshing around though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be so cavalier if I were you. From the Cascadia subduction zone to your neck of the woods, the earth has been busy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Right on time...

Strong M6.2 earthquake strikes Pacific Northwest at the northern pit of the Cascadia subduction zone in Canada - Strange Sounds


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

California , tumbles into the sea......... Steely Dan

Maybe just the cities and a good rinse on the coast. A good Tsunami might clean up the poop in San Fran.

Be Safe Sas


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> California , tumbles into the sea......... Steely Dan
> 
> Maybe just the cities and a good rinse on the coast. A good Tsunami might clean up the poop in San Fran.
> 
> Be Safe Sas


When I was in college, the bar I worked at had a house Band that played My Old School by Steely Dan every damn night. After closing one night and having some beers with the waitresses and band members, someone asked about the origin of the song.

One of the dudes in the band was a music professor (or claimed to be) and he told us that Donald Fagan and Walter Becker and some chick got busted for pot while in college in Anandale, NY and wrote this song about it. I have no idea if it was true but it sounded good and I think about that every time I hear that song.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Chipper said:


> See a 6.4 earthquake just hit CA. Sounds like they think maybe the first of many. Al least that what Fox news is reporting a warning for another hitting shortly.
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-earthquake-california-shake-quake-20190704-story.html


Somebody wake me up when the whole damned state is gone.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> When I was in college, the bar I worked at had a house Band that played My Old School by Steely Dan every damn night. After closing one night and having some beers with the waitresses and band members, someone asked about the origin of the song.
> 
> One of the dudes in the band was a music professor (or claimed to be) and he told us that Donald Fagan and Walter Becker and some chick got busted for pot while in college in Anandale, NY and wrote this song about it. I have no idea if it was true but it sounded good and I think about that every time I hear that song.:laugh::laugh:


I think that is correct Slippy.

I was listening to that on FM radio working on a farm summer of 74.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I wouldn't be so cavalier if I were you. From the Cascadia subduction zone to your neck of the woods, the earth has been busy.


It better be an 11.5 before I'm going to be worried.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> It better be an 11.5 before I'm going to be worried.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


From your lips to God's ear.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lets all pray that it isn't the big one. Don't think we could take the mass influx of liberals into the country from that coast.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> From your lips to God's ear.


Well you asked. Now it's a 7.1. More to follow?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Well you asked. Now it's a 7.1. More to follow?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The smart folks aren't thinking so.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

And here I am right in the middle. We've had a few around the Puget Sound the past couple days all under 3.0


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Small Nukes instead of Earthquake Under China Lake Secret Military base?*

See: 4 Minute Video by DAHB007: 




See Also: Jim Stone: A Second EQ Happened As Predicted ? And Yet A Third Now Predicted? -- Folks: They Are Nuking China Lake....


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Naval Air Weapons Station China Lake Evacuated, "Not Mission Capable" Following 7.1 California Quake.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Land in Nevada anyone...

Ocean view soon....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

fangfarrier said:


> Well you asked. Now it's a 7.1. More to follow?
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Alt Reporter DutchSince Claims Someone Just tried to take out Him and His Wife. Are His EQ Predictions hitting to Close to Home? [Begin at 50 second mark]

41 Minute Analysis by Dutchsinse:


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

All that is happening is that mother nature is trying to duplicate one of Chuck Norris's round house kicks...So far she hasn't even come close...


----------

